# Thud's Picture Thread.



## CptJack

The first couple have been posted before. New ones at the end. 









First Night Home. (12-29)









2 weeks later. (1-14)

Today:



























I'm not even attempting to update every week. Once a month, probably, but I am so sick of taking pictures right now.


----------



## Hambonez

It's so fluffy i'm gonna die!!


----------



## CptJack

Hambonez said:


> It's so fluffy i'm gonna die!!


I'm looking forward to the puppy coat going. It's this really dense, cottony stuff that matts like mad. That said, he's awfully snuggly when he's clean and brushed. And mostly asleep and therefore not trying to destroy the world


----------



## Abbylynn

He is so adorable! Just a huge ball of fluff! Lol! I know myself taking pics of Leah .... she grew quick and I bet she doesn't have much of a change for another month or so .... like Kylie did. Those small breeds and mixes grow fast!!!! I am not posting much on Leah's thread for a bit either. Anyways ... I am too busy with puppy stuff to play on the computer or take pics all day! Lol!


----------



## Canyx

Can I put in a special request? 
Whenever you DO decide to post a photo again, can you include his age and weight? 

Also, I love that he's getting more shape to his muzzle!
So you're for sure keeping him now?


----------



## aiw

The eyebrows!!

Perpetually angry Thud.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Can I put in a special request?
> Whenever you DO decide to post a photo again, can you include his age and weight?
> 
> Also, I love that he's getting more shape to his muzzle!
> So you're for sure keeping him now?



As soon as I'm sure of either, I will. Age I won't know exactly until his teeth start going, but I'll make a point of getting a weight, then. (My rough guestimation right now is somewhere around 3 months and between 25 and 30lbs. His growth hasn't been stunningly fast, I don't think.)

And yeah, we're keeping him for sure.


----------



## Canyx

Next time I find a stray puppy I am mailing it to a dumpster near you


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Next time I find a stray puppy I am mailing it to a dumpster near you


Thud's dumpster wasn't even near me. It was near my mother. @ several hours away.


----------



## MimiAzura

How gorgeous is he! <3 <3


----------



## schmikry

What an adorable ball of fluff! I can't wait to see a picture of the four of them once he's almost full grown.


----------



## cookieface

He's precious! I just want to cuddle him. Glad he's staying with you; he'll have a great life and we can follow him as he grows.


----------



## Avie

Pretty puppy! I can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## CptJack

schmikry said:


> I can't wait to see a picture of the four of them once he's almost full grown.


I'm really eager to HAVE that picture? Not sure how I feel about my chances at taking it. He's more... sproingy than the other dogs. Could make things interesting.



Avie said:


> Pretty puppy! I can't wait to see more pictures of him.


Thanks!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole

oh my gosh he is just gorgeous


----------



## CptJack

Puppy coat is shedding out like MAD, and making him bald (and blonder). His ears appear to be TRYING to go up, or do... something. Still can't give you a precise age (sorry Canyx), but I can tell you he still has a mouthful of puppy teeth and no indication of losing any just yet. And on OUR scale (which is of dubious accuracy) weighs about 33-35 lbs.

and obviously as that nose comes out he looks more and more like a GSD pup to me.

This weekend was too bloody cold for hiking, next we're installing a new bathroom. First hike as a pack should be the one after that.


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow! Has he ever changed! Gorgeous Boy!


----------



## Canyx

What a difference! Shepherd pups are fluff balls so I can't believe I didn't think of it sooner. I just kept thinking some sort of mastiff because of the greyish fur and black mask but some yellow is coming through. SHEPHERD MIXES ARE MY FAVORITE SEND HIM TO MMEEEEE...


----------



## elrohwen

Wow, he's changed so much! He's going to be a beautiful dog.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, Guys. There really has been a LOT of change going on with him, lately. I have no idea if I expect him to turn into an utterly gorgeous looking dog, or a total goof, but I'm having a ton of fun watching it and I'm kind of curious about just what he's going to grow up into, too. (And I'm so biased he'll probably be a gorgeous goof, according to me).


He's also starting to grow a brain, which is ALSO nice. It's just a very little brain, still, but stuff is starting to stick and we've all gone a whole week or so without bleeding as a result of Suddenly!Hyper!Puppy!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

OMG, he is nothing but cute! He looks so much like my Galahad did at that age except lighter. BTW, Galahad's ears finally stood completely when he was a few months old.


----------



## CptJack

reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG, he is nothing but cute! He looks so much like my Galahad did at that age except lighter. BTW, Galahad's ears finally stood completely when he was a few months old.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing what Thud's do. 

I actually find it kind of funny. I've been wary of GSD after living with a really, really temperamentally unsound dog when I was a kid. Then universe laughed at me and said 'here, have this'. I'm okay with that. Thud's pretty awesome


----------



## LoMD13

He really is a beautiful puppy!! He has a very soft look about his expression that I love.


----------



## Rescued

you need a new signature.

and will springer (wasnt that what you were aiming for) make five, or are you holding off on that one in the forseeable future? SO WEIRD, i remember when you joined that you only had one dog


----------



## CptJack

Rescued said:


> you need a new signature.
> 
> and will springer (wasnt that what you were aiming for) make five, or are you holding off on that one in the forseeable future? SO WEIRD, i remember when you joined that you only had one dog



IT"S BEEN A REALLY BUSY YEAR, OKAY? (No, seriously, it is pretty weird for me, too. We're lucky Jack loves us -though in fairness my background before Just Jack was always a multi-dog home, so probably a little easier than it would have otherwise been). Springer isn't going to happen for the foreseeable future. Possibly not ever, since the time and experiences with the two unplanned dogs have really, really made me reevaluate what I want in a dog. I'm also not interested in five dogs. Four is a stretch, but doable in terms of money, space, and time, given the configuration of our home and people in it, but I don't see any way I could give five the quality of life I want to give my dogs as far as food quality, individual time, emergency fund, their own space, and not to have to leave someone at home when we're on a hike goes. 

And as far as that hiking with dogs priority goes, we're pretty ideally set right now. Bug and Jack are 3 months apart in age, Thud and Kylie are 6 months apart (roughly). That means I can 'retire' two, and still have a pair to come with me. No one gets left behind, so much as eventually separating exercise routines into pairs, suited for the age and fitness of the dog.

I do need a new signature. I'm going to cross my fingers and pray when we all go out in a couple of weeks. Thud's still got only slightly more impulse control than a weasel on crack, sometimes, but he's learning so I might manage some kind of group shot.


----------



## Rescued

CptJack said:


> IT"S BEEN A REALLY BUSY YEAR, OKAY? (No, seriously, it is pretty weird for me, too. We're lucky Jack loves us -though in fairness my background before Just Jack was always a multi-dog home, so probably a little easier than it would have otherwise been). Springer isn't going to happen for the foreseeable future. Possibly not ever, since the time and experiences with the two unplanned dogs have really, really made me reevaluate what I want in a dog. I'm also not interested in five dogs. Four is a stretch, but doable in terms of money, space, and time, given the configuration of our home and people in it, but I don't see any way I could give five the quality of life I want to give my dogs as far as food quality, individual time, emergency fund, their own space, and not to have to leave someone at home when we're on a hike goes.
> 
> And as far as that hiking with dogs priority goes, we're pretty ideally set right now. Bug and Jack are 3 months apart in age, Thud and Kylie are 6 months apart (roughly). That means I can 'retire' two, and still have a pair to come with me. No one gets left behind, so much as eventually separating exercise routines into pairs, suited for the age and fitness of the dog.
> 
> I do need a new signature. I'm going to cross my fingers and pray when we all go out in a couple of weeks. Thud's still got only slightly more impulse control than a weasel on crack, sometimes, but he's learning so I might manage some kind of group shot.


It just makes me giggle because you definitely didnt plan for kylie or thud. or bug I dont think, but I dont remember much background on her, she sort of just showed up on your signature 

Definitely not judging, you do plenty with the dogs and much more than the average owner does. Kylies personality just reminds me so much of Hattie, and Jack of toby. Nugget acts like a deaf weasel on crack quite often, so I guess thats the other two 

Apparently the other night when one of my roomates came home drunk and thundered past my door Nugget gave out one bark and in my sleep I yelled "emma, HUSH." completely wrong dog. even my subconscious gets them confused. When I get really flustered on campus when I have the (current) dog with me I often call him bubba.


----------



## CptJack

Rescued said:


> It just makes me giggle because you definitely didnt plan for kylie or thud. or bug I dont think, but I dont remember much background on her, she sort of just showed up on your signature
> 
> Definitely not judging, you do plenty with the dogs and much more than the average owner does. Kylies personality just reminds me so much of Hattie, and Jack of toby. Nugget acts like a deaf weasel on crack quite often, so I guess thats the other two



I did actually sort of plan for Bug. She just flew under the radar because there was some question about if we would, or would not, be chosen for her. Her owners wobbled and waffled and wibbled all over the place. We weren't sure she was coming home until the day she was HERE. Really frustrating experience over all, but worked out well. Kylie and Thud? Yeah, not hardly. Just a sucker stamp on my forehead. 

Thank you! I wasn't getting defensive so much as laughing at myself, because let me tell you: THERE ARE DAYS I have to remind myself of this. Most of them involving Thud, not surprisingly. Sometimes Bug. Kylie and Jack are saints. (There was a toilet plunger on my sofa today. WTF, Dog.)


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> Thank you! I wasn't getting defensive so much as laughing at myself, because let me tell you: THERE ARE DAYS I have to remind myself of this. Most of them involving Thud, not surprisingly. Sometimes Bug. Kylie and Jack are saints. (There was a toilet plunger on my sofa today. WTF, Dog.)


Well that's fair. Seems like Kylie was 'too easy'


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Well that's fair. Seems like Kylie was 'too easy'


That's actually a pretty fair statement. I'm due some karmic retribution after a puppy who basically housebroke herself, never did much mouthing, chewed anything inappropriate (I think she chewed a shoe once) or challenged anything she was told. Thud's much more normal. 

And crappy quality because I had my phone on hand by not the camera, but just for scale:

Thud and Jack (formerly the 'big' dog in the house @ 25lbs.)










He's kinda lost that title. Just a little.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter

He's so adorable! Can't wait to see what he looks like grown up.


----------



## luv mi pets

Your pup is so cute. BUT, I absoulutely adore Kylie's look in your signature. I start giggling everytime I see her in your sig. She has got such an impish look on her face. If she could say it in English I imagine her saying "it was not me, the other two did it, I SWEAR" 

It is always surprising sometimes to get the mystery mutt and watch to see what it will grow up to be.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Anyone else think Thud looks a little... collie-ish?


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Your pup is so cute. BUT, I absoulutely adore Kylie's look in your signature. I start giggling everytime I see her in your sig. She has got such an impish look on her face. If she could say it in English I imagine her saying "it was not me, the other two did it, I SWEAR"
> 
> It is always surprising sometimes to get the mystery mutt and watch to see what it will grow up to be.


I get a real kick out of watching mystery mutts grow, too. Kylie was a blast, with phases of looking really seriously like a tiny border collie or aussie, a corgi, and all sorts of other things. It's a blast. (Though she has always, always, been awesome at impish AND 'Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth' innocent'). 



HollowHeaven said:


> Anyone else think Thud looks a little... collie-ish?


He has a little to me, lately. Not sure if it's real, though, or a side effect of the way his fur is shedding and what his ears are trying to do. Ie: they look tipped, for the moment, anyway.


----------



## MimiAzura

omg! he is just getting even cuter <3


----------



## reynosa_k9's

HollowHeaven said:


> Anyone else think Thud looks a little... collie-ish?


That's exactly what I was thinking, especially with those tipped ears!
We had a GSD/Collie when I was a kid and Thud looks a lot like him.


----------



## Abbylynn

reynosa_k9's said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, especially with those tipped ears!
> We had a GSD/Collie when I was a kid and Thud looks a lot like him.


I third this guess.


----------



## CptJack

3's enough for me to be careful, for sure. I'll add an MDR1 test to his rabies vaccination appointment, just in case. That would SUCK as something to be caught off guard by.


----------



## luv2byte

CptJack said:


> 3's enough for me to be careful, for sure. I'll add an MDR1 test to his rabies vaccination appointment, just in case. That would SUCK as something to be caught off guard by.


You can order an mdr1 kit directly from WSU, do the cheek swab at home, mail it back to WSU w your money. Two weeks later you get results on letterhead. Just print & give to your vet.


----------



## CptJack

luv2byte said:


> You can order an mdr1 kit directly from WSU, do the cheek swab at home, mail it back to WSU w your money. Two weeks later you get results on letterhead. Just print & give to your vet.


Thank you!


----------



## luv mi pets

Found Thud's sister. A little of family resemblence there. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25388102


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Found Thud's sister. A little of family resemblence there. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25388102


whoa. That's wild.


----------



## Newf-mama

ahhh THUD! I love him! Are you close to Iowa?? Norbert and Thud would be a big fluffy giant breed good time


----------



## CptJack

Newf-mama said:


> ahhh THUD! I love him! Are you close to Iowa?? Norbert and Thud would be a big fluffy giant breed good time


Nowhere near, but I SO wish. Thud would LOVE someone his size to play with. He's stuck with like. 12lb Kylie.


----------



## CptJack

Still no grown-up teeth/loose baby teeth. He is, however, losing the 'puppy fuzz' REALLY fast (I hope that's not health related - he's not itchy or anything) and puppy chub and growing legs, rapidly. So it should be close?


----------



## Abbylynn

He is sooo handsome! 

Many years ago I found an adult dog with the same markings as Thud at a shelter and adopted him. He was so severely abused that one day he accidentally rushed the door and disappeared into a corn field ... never to be seen again. Thud reminds me of that dog. That was heartbreaking ... as it was one of my first attempts at rehabilitating an abused dog.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> He is sooo handsome!
> 
> Many years ago I found an adult dog with the same markings as Thud at a shelter and adopted him. He was so severely abused that one day he accidentally rushed the door and disappeared into a corn field ... never to be seen again. Thud reminds me of that dog. That was heartbreaking ... as it was one of my first attempts at rehabilitating an abused dog.


Poor guy - and poor you.

I. Actually expect Thud to be a pretty weird looking dog. I'm okay with that. He's finally starting to exhibit some personality and it's one I like a lot. He reminds me of a combination of Kylie, Jack, and some kind of alien. I think he's going to be a pretty incredible guy when his brain grows in.


----------



## CptJack

Ha. Found a loose baby tooth. I called it. Going to call the first of the month his 'birthday' to keep track. 

Also need to get him into the vet for a rabies and an official weight. Since he's due for his last puppy shot this weekend, that'll happen next Friday/Saturdayish.


----------



## CptJack

One of these dogs is happier than the other... Also, his paw is the size of her head, now.









He can now jump onto the couch - and is learning to 'stay'.









Happier pair. Please, please ignore the filth on the stairs. It's raining and we're renovating (in the midst of). Our floors are crap today.









SQUINT.









I really adore this puppy. Honest.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! I love the squint pic! Soooo cute! Thud is such a handsome man! 

I saw the first pic in the other thread! Lol! Kylie is saying "Someone Help Me!!!"


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! I love the squint pic! Soooo cute! Thud is such a handsome man!


I'm glad someone thinks so. I adore him, but I mock him a lot. Not that he minds, but he's such a goofball and that's about all I see when I look at him. A goofball who can't control their legs, more specifically.


----------



## LoMD13

He reminds me a little bit of Lucy in the face, but Thud is much much cuter than she was at that age! She wasn't much to look at lol. But the same collieish nose.


----------



## Canyx

He reminds me a bit of Soro by the way you describe him! I waaaant him


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> He reminds me a little bit of Lucy in the face, but Thud is much much cuter than she was at that age! She wasn't much to look at lol. But the same collieish nose.


I.... am trying to avoid saying it outright, because I don't want anyone to think I don't love him (I do), but I honestly think he is perhaps the ugliest puppy I have ever laid eyes on. But for all that, and his total lack of grace, and being a total ditz right now.... He is so, so, sweet and good. And happy! I can't forget the HAPPY! (with an exclamation point, every time.)



Canyx said:


> He reminds me a bit of Soro by the way you describe him! I waaaant him


Graceless and doofy?  

All joking aside, he's an awesome guy and he's really working on becoming The Best Dog Ever. And the happiest. HAPPIEST! IF YOU LIKE IT OR NOT, HE"S HAPPY!!!!111eleventy!


----------



## Canyx

Yep! Everyone thinks Soro's mellow and well mannered because of the trick videos I show. But he is a total goof inside and out! Stranger interrupts our walk? *Let me sniff your crotch! Pet me pet me!* Colleague walks into office while Sor is sleeping? *thump thump thump goes the tail on the floor. But I won't get up unless we make eye contact in the right way*. Let him offleash in the golf course tonight and walked a huge segment of it. You'd imagine most dogs would run, or sniff, or be alert like they're on a mission. But nope, he does run, and sniff, and prick his ears to sounds. But just a little bit of all of that. Every time he zips by me the tail is just 'casually wagging' and he's loping about. I swear if I had to put words into his head they'd be: *la dee dah...*


----------



## LoMD13

Haha! I think he's VERY cute! But if it makes you feel any better Lucy definitely grew into her looks.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I swear if I had to put words into his head they'd be: *la dee dah...*


In that case I TOTALLY get the similarity, because yeah. Very much what I suspect is going on between Thud's ears most of the time.




LoMD13 said:


> Haha! I think he's VERY cute! But if it makes you feel any better Lucy definitely grew into her looks.


I THINK he's probably going to be an awesome looking DOG? But my LORD is he not cute to me right now.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> In that case I TOTALLY get the similarity, because yeah. Very much what I suspect is going on between Thud's ears most of the time.


*la dee dah* UNTIL I make him work  I think Thud will turn out to be awesome. Honestly, and don't shoot me for this, I like his looks much more than I do any of your other dogs. I don't think Kylie is that cute because of that (shrewd? seriously, gotta find a better word) look always on her face. But I think it's a mark of intelligence and always thinking, and she sounds to be sharp as a whip; I'm sure she's a gem of a dog. LOOK wise though, I expect Thud to turn out regal as heck. <<(But he better not, or else I will be super jealous )


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> *la dee dah* UNTIL I make him work  I think Thud will turn out to be awesome. Honestly, and don't shoot me for this, I like his looks much more than I do any of your other dogs. I don't think Kylie is that cute because of that (shrewd? seriously, gotta find a better word) look always on her face. But I think it's a mark of intelligence and always thinking, and she sounds to be sharp as a whip; I'm sure she's a gem of a dog. LOOK wise though, I expect Thud to turn out regal as heck. <<(But he better not, or else I will be super jealous )


I'm not going to shoot you! (At all). I think you're probably right and as he grows up he's going to improve a LOT. He's just currently WEIRD looking to me, and a lot of it's the growth stage. Legs forever, big head and feet, weird fur, and his ears are everywhere. He LOOKS like a doof. But yeah, I think he's going to grow up incredible in just about every sense of the word and be amazing.


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> I THINK he's probably going to be an awesome looking DOG? But my LORD is he not cute to me right now.


I kinda think of him as a "Cute Lucy" and if she can grow into a beautiful dog looking this ugly as a puppy, by golly anybody can! Lol. He has a handsome face, the rest of the body catches up!!


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> I kinda think of him as a "Cute Lucy" and if she can grow into a beautiful dog looking this ugly as a puppy, by golly anybody can! Lol. He has a handsome face, the rest of the body catches up!!


All right, having seen pictures of Lucy recently, I feel so, so, mipuch better. She's gorgeous and yeah- a lot of similarities in there.


----------



## Canyx

Gotta say though, don't get your hopes up for much dignity 









Soro at roughly 12 weeks (LEEEeeeegs) and Soro at 1.5 yrs.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Gotta say though, don't get your hopes up for much dignity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soro at roughly 12 weeks (LEEEeeeegs) and Soro at 1.5 yrs.


That 1.5 year picture! THAT"S the weird half-headstand thing he's been doing lately!


----------



## Canyx

Omg I want him...


----------



## Abbylynn

Yeah! .... Why do they do that? Abbylynn has always done that and still does .... like a head stand? Lol!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Yeah! .... Why do they do that? Abbylynn has always done that and still does .... like a head stand? Lol!



I honestly have NO IDEA what that is.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> I honestly have NO IDEA what that is.


 I will try very hard to get a pic next time I catch her in the act! LOl!  I usually call her a "Crazy Girl" when she does it!


----------



## Canyx

Maybe it's a big dog thing since it's harder for them to fit in your lap?  Soro very occasionally will still do this but he immediately settles into a more normal down with his head in my lap.


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylnn doesn't settle after this .... she gets all crazy and the zoomies and wants to get violent with her tug rope! Lol!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylnn doesn't settle after this .... she gets all crazy and the zoomies and wants to get violent with her tug rope! Lol!


Killian does that too! 

His reason for doing it though is he wants near his tail scratched, and next to his butt. He LOVES to have near his butt scratched, but it makes him CRAZY! 

Gotta love dogs =]


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylnn doesn't settle after this .... she gets all crazy and the zoomies and wants to get violent with her tug rope! Lol!


Thud actually does settle after, though mostly upside down on his back and half in my lap. ...but I don't think I've seen thud do anything approaching a zoomie, yet. He runs but not with the butt tucked zoomie position. I don't think K did that young, either, though.


----------



## CptJack

I took pictures of his trip out this evening with Jack, so I can have another thread when we're all out on Saturday - and so I won't have to worry about getting pictures specifically of him. I will remember to update with his weight after his rabies vax in the morning, though.









Working on Stay.









Still with the stay, only watching someone pass by (with a DISTRACTION)









The black on his tail amuses me.
















Recall games. 1 and 2. Fast he is not, but he had a blast.


----------



## LoMD13

Sounds like it went well!! 

I still can't get over how much he has Lucy's face.


----------



## Abbylynn

He just keeps getting cuter all the time!


----------



## CptJack

Rabies vaccination given - vet still thinks he might be a hair under fully 4 months based on how slow puppy teeth are going, but as of 16 weeks the official weight is 35lbs (and 4 ounces). That's not enormous! Which is fantastic! (Also I suspect my scale is off, because it's weighing a bit higher. I'm choosing to believe it's my scale that's off, because that's the easiest 5lbs I've ever lost).


----------



## Abbylynn

This is good I guess?  Benny weighed 30 pounds at 16 weeks and turned out to be 75-80 last time I had him weighed at a year old. But he was Lab/Dobie/Rott/Husky mixed. I knew the Mom ... so sure about the Lab and Dobie.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> This is good I guess?  Benny weighed 30 pounds at 16 weeks and turned out to be 75-80 last time I had him weighed at a year old. But he was Lab/Dobie/Rott/Husky mixed. I knew the Mom ... so sure about the Lab and Dobie.


I don't expect him to be SMALL, but if he doesn't end up breaking 100lbs, I'm not going to have my heart broken, either. He's already got 10lbs on the biggest dog in the house, and I have to buy a new car for him . Basically, I'm totally uninvested in the size he ends up being. I am glad to have him completely vaccinated and licensed now, though. It'll mean I can hit the socializing and training REALLY hard for the next few months.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> I don't expect him to be SMALL, but if he doesn't end up breaking 100lbs, I'm not going to have my heart broken, either. He's already got 10lbs on the biggest dog in the house, and I have to buy a new car for him . Basically, I'm totally uninvested in the size he ends up being. I am glad to have him completely vaccinated and licensed now, though. It'll mean I can hit the socializing and training REALLY hard for the next few months.


The biggest dog I ever owned was a 110 pound oversized Doberman I adopted from a Preacher ... He couldn't handle him ... so he said. I found him to be a sweetheart ... as long as he was muzzled! Lol!  Must not have been socialized much as a pup. BTW ... his name was "Moose" ... Lol!


----------



## CptJack

Moose. Thud. There's a theme going. Moose probably had more dignity than Thud, but. You know.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> Moose. Thud. There's a theme going. Moose probably had more dignity than Thud, but. You know.


Lol!  .............


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack ..... I just got to thinking (something I do every now and then ) .... Thud needs to be in your siggy!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> CptJack ..... I just got to thinking (something I do every now and then ) .... Thud needs to be in your siggy!


I am HOPING the work we've been doing on 'stay' in odd locations will pay off soon and I can get a decent group shot soon (not holding my breath for tomorrow - especially since Bug isn't coming as our highs will be sub freezing and she has no face and bad joints). He does need to make it in there somehow, though. Maybe I'll go to individual pictures for a while. If I can get a shot of him I actually like, tomorrow, and I can figure out how to do the editing.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> I am HOPING the work we've been doing on 'stay' in odd locations will pay off soon and I can get a decent group shot soon (not holding my breath for tomorrow - especially since Bug isn't coming as our highs will be sub freezing and she has no face and bad joints). He does need to make it in there somehow, though. Maybe I'll go to individual pictures for a while. If I can figure out how to do the editing.


My sig was made for me by a DF member ... so I really don't want to change it ... I just added Leah separately.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> My sig was made for me by a DF member ... so I really don't want to change it ... I just added Leah separately.


There we go. I've updated. Sans names, but I'll work on that shortly and replace the file.

And HOPEFULLY tomorrow I can get a picture of Thud that I like. Unfortunately he's brown, and when it's gray and mostly brown outside he just looks... washed out and yuck.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> There we go. I've updated. Sans names, but I'll work on that shortly and replace the file.
> 
> And HOPEFULLY tomorrow I can get a picture of Thud that I like. Unfortunately he's brown, and when it's gray and mostly brown outside he just looks... washed out and yuck.


Awwwwe .... very nice! He is cute anyways!


----------



## CptJack

I took the camera with me on Thud's evening walk to the little park (it's TINY, and never in use) today.




































This one makes him look so little. He's not, it's just a really, really big tree. 

His ears are all the way down again, and his stay is getting MUCH better.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Is it weird that I reaaallyyy want to touch your leashes? o-o


----------



## CptJack

HollowHeaven said:


> Is it weird that I reaaallyyy want to touch your leashes? o-o


Maybe a little? But they're REALLY soft and squishy.


----------



## Abbylynn

I love the photos! Thuds eyebrows really stand out ... he has a forever serious look on his face!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I love the photos! Thuds eyebrows really stand out ... he has a forever serious look on his face!


Which is HYSTERICAL (more hysterical) because I don't think he's had a serious thought in his life. Not since settling in here, anyway.


----------



## sclevenger

HollowHeaven said:


> Is it weird that I reaaallyyy want to touch your leashes? o-o


bahaha....this was exactly the thought I had while looking at the pictures, I was looking more at the leash then Thud...lol.


----------



## CptJack

sclevenger said:


> bahaha....this was exactly the thought I had while looking at the pictures, I was looking more at the leash then Thud...lol.


Y'all are in trouble when he grows into the matching collar. At least the other dog's leashes and collars are small diameter enough to not be so obvious and tempting


----------



## wildflower142

He's so cute


----------



## luv2byte

I think I figured out Thud's adorable breed.... He is a ..... Dogosauris Rex! Little dude is huge!


----------



## BrittanyG

OMG...so much love.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks guys. Little dude at least SEEMS huge to me, in a household where he's outgrown the biggest adult. He is DEFINITELY love.



















Still waiting on that stripe of adult fur to move downward. He's goofy looking from above right now, with his mismatched fur. At least you can't really see it in pictures, yet.


----------



## elrohwen

Watson's fur is still mismatched and goofy looking at 7.5 months :-( I'm telling myself it's because of the seasons and his adult coat will grow as it gets warmer.

I love the ruff of fur Thud seems to have around his ears and neck. So fluffy.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> Watson's fur is still mismatched and goofy looking at 7.5 months :-( I'm telling myself it's because of the seasons and his adult coat will grow as it gets warmer.
> 
> I love the ruff of fur Thud seems to have around his ears and neck. So fluffy.


I am hoping like heck Thud's finishes coming in reasonably soon. The adult fur is longer, thicker, and WAVY and coming in with the black sabling back in place and he just. Looks bizarre, right now.

That ruff is WEIRD. It's not even puppy fur down, I don't think. It's just... there and makes him look extra goofy. But it's So, so soft.


----------



## Abbylynn

elrohwen said:


> Watson's fur is still mismatched and goofy looking at 7.5 months :-( I'm telling myself it's because of the seasons and his adult coat will grow as it gets warmer.
> 
> I love the ruff of fur Thud seems to have around his ears and neck. So fluffy.


I do too .... maybe that is the Collie I see in him.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I do too .... maybe that is the Collie I see in him.


Could totally be. I guess we'll see in another few months. He's done a lot of changing already and what his ears and fur do over the next few months will probably make things a lot more clear. Probably, I say, because god knows it didn't help a bit with Kylie. (I look back on those threads where everyone saw BC and just laaaaugh. We were all so wrong.)


----------



## CptJack

There is something magical about the 4-5 month mark for me. It's like you can suddenly see the dog the puppy's going to become. The work's mostly slacked off and the personality and brain seem to be kicking in and it's just a beautiful thing. He's reasonably reliable on the housebreaking front now, in the sense that he consistently asks to be let out (I do not ask him to hold it). He's still pretty mouthy, but he's GENTLE about it. He's so SWEET. His tail never stops, he wants nothing more to please or to get a belly rub and to give kisses. He's not soft, he's not stubborn, he likes training but isn't obsessed by it. He's neither nuts about or wary of, strangers. I think he's probably the most well balanced dog in the group. 

Mostly, he is just a constant, never ending supply of LOVE. With an awesome sense of humor.

And I really, really, now can honestly say I am totally in love with this dog, in every soppy, sappy, unreserved, no regrets, way that's possible. 

Even if he doesn't fit and I didn't want him to start with.


----------



## CptJack

5 months (or close enough)!









(He moves like a pregnant yak.)


----------



## Abbylynn

Just look at that Boy grow!  He is so handsome!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Just look at that Boy grow!  He is so handsome!


He is turning into a really nice looking dog - and a really nice dog, in general.


----------



## Hambonez

His ears are too funny!


----------



## luv mi pets

Totally stealing Thud and his leash! Just joking. On the adult weight. Basically double their weight at 4 months of age or so this is what I heard a couple of vets say. I believe more of the e-how calculations to be closer to the real adult weight. 35/16x52 =113.75 pounds. To get a better idea weigh him at 5 months of age. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5015037_calculate-dog-weight-during-puppyhood.html

He is so cute and his fur looks so soft.


----------



## Hambonez

luv mi pets said:


> Totally stealing Thud and his leash! Just joking. On the adult weight. Basically double their weight at 4 months of age or so this is what I heard a couple of vets say. I believe more of the e-how calculations to be closer to the real adult weight. 35/16x52 =113.75 pounds. To get a better idea weigh him at 5 months of age.
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5015037_calculate-dog-weight-during-puppyhood.html
> 
> He is so cute and his fur looks so soft.


Those never worked for my dog -- it projected he would weigh between 25-35 lbs depending on at what point one did the calculations. He's a hair under 20 lbs. It doesn't sound like much until you consider the percentage off it was based on his body weight.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> He is so cute and his fur looks so soft.



His fur is CRAZY, bunny rabbit soft. The puppy fluff, anyway. The wavy stuff coming in along his back that you can see in that picture (sort of) is still super soft, but not quite as fine. It's a trade off, though. It sheds dirt and stuff, better. So I'm actually looking forward to the downy stuff going.



Hambonez said:


> Those never worked for my dog -- it projected he would weigh between 25-35 lbs depending on at what point one did the calculations. He's a hair under 20 lbs. It doesn't sound like much until you consider the percentage off it was based on his body weight.


Yeah, it's kind of awkward. Add in the fact that dogs stop growing at different points (small dogs stop much sooner than larger) and it's just really hard to tell. MY guess for Thud is something like 80-100lbs, and I expect him to be kind of... stocky in a way, because right now he has a lot of bone and width. That along with how his fur is coming in makes me think I'm right about the GSDXPyr. I would not be surprised by him going 10 or so pounds either way, though. His growth has been relatively irregular/erratic (growth spurts instead of steadily) and I don't know how long I expect him to grow. I also won't likely call him 'done' until 2. I am dragging him to the vet Monday to get another weight, though. Having a decentish idea makes things like flea control easier to do right (I split up really huge doses, with vet approval).


----------



## luv mi pets

It will be interesting to see when he is grown up what he will look like. He probably will not be complete till almost 2 years of age. My anatolian grew up the first year and then filled out the next year. She weighs in at 150 pounds and is not considered overweight. My AnatolianXpyr mix at one year old is around 95 pounds and still has the lanky look of a puppy. Lucky for me he has the Anatolian coat and not the pyr coat. Makes for a better farm dog. 

As far as the double the weight at 4 months of age has never worked out in my dogs case either. I will have to check on the ehow one.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> It will be interesting to see when he is grown up what he will look like. He probably will not be complete till almost 2 years of age. My anatolian grew up the first year and then filled out the next year. She weighs in at 150 pounds and is not considered overweight. My AnatolianXpyr mix at one year old is around 95 pounds and still has the lanky look of a puppy. Lucky for me he has the Anatolian coat and not the pyr coat. Makes for a better farm dog.
> 
> As far as the double the weight at 4 months of age has never worked out in my dogs case. I will have to check on the ehow one.


I think the doubling weight works mostly with medium dogs. With Kylie, the doubling 4 months would put her at 20lbs, and I suspect she MIGHT fill and grow a bit more to put her around 15. The math based one puts her at about 13 and that's... closer. We'll see what the vet's scale says on Monday about his RATE of growth, too. 

I love watching mystery-mutt puppies growing up. It's exciting!


----------



## CptJack

He got a bath. He's gotten really good about that. Thankfully.

But man is he goofy looking when he's wet.









Good look at his battle scar from 'Why We Don't Chase The Cats', though. Lesson provided by Gypsy, formal feral and taker of no crap. (It looks worse than it is/was; it didn't even bleed.)


----------



## CptJack

I'm spamming, but it's my own thread. That means it's okay, right?

The other dogs get hyper after a bath. Not Thud! Thud is SERIOUSLY wiped.





































He is taking his sleep very seriously. Also, this is the first time I've seen him sleep on the furniture. It makes me happy.


----------



## luv mi pets

Looking at anatolian pup pictures and came across this one. To boot look where it came from. I am looking at beach angel 05 posts, Totally thought I was looking at Thud. Can't we fast forward time and see how Thud will be as an adult.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Looking at anatolian pup pictures and came across this one. To boot look where it came from. I am looking at beach angel 05 posts, Totally thought I was looking at Thud. Can't we fast forward time and see how Thud will be as an adult.


Pictures aren't showing up. Can you link?

Is it this one?










Because Whoa.


----------



## luv mi pets

Now I know I should not be on the computer after taking Tyenol multi-cold medicine and having a severe head/chest cold with high fever. Sorry forgot to post the link, DUH!
www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/71764-i-have-st-bernard-6.html


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Now I know I should not be on the computer after taking Teynol multi-cold medicine and having a severe head/chest cold with high fever. Sorry forgot to post the link, DUH!
> www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/71764-i-have-st-bernard-6.html


Wow. How absolutely freaking close (and gorgeous)


----------



## goonmom

I just want to say, from the first time I saw your siggy and "Thud"'s picture, I laughed out loud (literally). That is the most hilarious name! I adore it! And him! He seems like quite the character. 


I've seen A LOT of dogs (Veterinary Nurse x7 years.. now a stay at home mom, though!) and have never met a "Thud". That's saying a lot!


----------



## CptJack

goonmom said:


> I just want to say, from the first time I saw your siggy and "Thud"'s picture, I laughed out loud (literally). That is the most hilarious name! I adore it! And him! He seems like quite the character.
> 
> 
> I've seen A LOT of dogs (Veterinary Nurse x7 years.. now a stay at home mom, though!) and have never met a "Thud". That's saying a lot!


Thanks! I actually have to give the credit (blame) to my husband. But I also have to admit it really, really fits him. He's just a clumsy, goofy, graceless, ball of fluff and love.


----------



## BrittanyG

He is growing fast! What a stud. Thud the stud lol, omg I need sleep.


----------



## CptJack

BrittanyG said:


> He is growing fast! What a stud. Thud the stud lol, omg I need sleep.


ROFL. He's kind of lacking all elegance, charm, and dignity, but he's pretty awesome too.


----------



## CptJack

I think this is the first glimpse I've had of the dog I expect him to be - and it's an impressive one.


----------



## BrittanyG

Oh my. I see what you mean.


----------



## CptJack

The melt from the FREAK 8" of snow we got on Thursday caused just a bit of flooding. That's the bridge we often stop at.









RUN, Thud, RUN!









I love this picture. So, so much.









We found a shallow quiet spot for them. Yes, he is sitting in it. (Also, you can see the adult coat in that stripe down his back.)









It went downhill from there. I had to let this in my car. Note to self: Take towels.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... Thud has such a sweet face!  That stripe down the middle sure is wavy.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> hat stripe down the middle sure is wavy.


It is! It's also CRAZY dense and thick. Granted my idea of crazy is biased right now since he's the only double coated dog in the house, but t here is a LOT of fur packed on that dog


----------



## CptJack

Wading. 









And splashing.









Then swimming.









And fetching.









Sitting.









And running









and running









and more running.









Some walking









Then giving up and stopping.

He's growing up awesome.


----------



## Abbylynn

He sure is handsome! I love all the wavy fur he has. He is growing quickly too!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> He sure is handsome! I love all the wavy fur he has. He is growing quickly too!


He is bound and determined to grow up and be attractive  And he is! He's into the 24" collar now.  The tightest hole, but still!


----------



## Tainted

He looked just dashing in that pink collar. Thud is adorable.


----------



## CptJack

Tainted said:


> He looked just dashing in that pink collar. Thud is adorable.


It was pink, and sparkly, and had HEARTS on it. It suited him beautifully. 

Thanks. I'm pretty nuts about the goofball.


----------



## luv mi pets

Hey real men wear pink and look darn good in it. Do I see another breed showing up in that mix? With all that curly hair, hmmm, or did you give him a perm?


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Hey real men wear pink and look darn good in it. Do I see another breed showing up in that mix? With all that curly hair, hmmm, or did you give him a perm?


No perm  But the adult coat is coming in curly/super wavy, but it gets straighter as it grows (the hair that first came in is straighter than the new stuff). I think it may just be the length/texture. OTOH, it's ending up about 3-4 inches long in places (so far). Who the heck knows. He's a weird little ("little") dog.

I mean I honestly can not think of a single danged dog that has that kind of fur. 

But neither can I think of a single dog with KYLIE's coat, either. Mutts are weird.


----------



## Abbylynn

I wonder if I am out of my mind  (questionable at times! Lol!)... but would it be totally impossible for a GSD/ Collie and Chessie mix? ........

Check this out with the hair ....... https://www.google.com/search?q=che...chrome.0.59j0l3.9337&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow Thud is very cute!! How did you get his name?


----------



## CptJack

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow Thud is very cute!! How did you get his name?


He. Moves kind of like a pregnant yak (totally without grace) and goes THUD whenever he lies down/flops over, or comes down the stairs. It's also the sound that happens when he drops things down the stairs, or knocks things over because going around anything is foreign to him. We could probably have named him thump, but it's just not the same


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I wonder if I am out of my mind  (questionable at times! Lol!)... but would it be totally impossible for a GSD/ Collie and Chessie mix? ........


That's really interesting. Honestly, I just don't know. The neck hair is also adult coat but once it got about 2, 2.5 inches long it straightened out. I guess we'll see! But he lost a baby canine today, so maybe we'll see soon (I am so sick of that baby coat. It soaks up water and mud like a freaking sponge and I HATE IT.)


----------



## CptJack

He is growing up so crazy fast....




























Everything else is going in my happy playing dogs thread, because that's what they are.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

So, I was browsing old threads out of boredom. And I came across this thread. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/80804-then-now-pics-share.html Scroll down to Meshkenet's post of her Leon's photos. Am I crazy... or does he look A LOT like Thud? I saw that and HAD to share. She posted puppy pictures, and then adult pictures and what a total difference it is.


----------



## CptJack

SydTheSpaniel said:


> So, I was browsing old threads out of boredom. And I came across this thread. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/80804-then-now-pics-share.html Scroll down to Meshkenet's post of her Leon's photos. Am I crazy... or does he look A LOT like Thud? I saw that and HAD to share. She posted puppy pictures, and then adult pictures and what a total difference it is.


You aren't crazy. I think that dog's bigger than Thud, and obviously the ears are doing something different, but uh. There are a TON of similarities there. A TON.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Aw unrelated but that thread made me sad. I always wished Fridaysmom would have come back.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aw unrelated but that thread made me sad. I always wished Fridaysmom would have come back.


That was actually how I came across that thread. I was curious to know what happened to her and her dog. This is what I do on a Saturday night while my husband works....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

SydTheSpaniel said:


> That was actually how I came across that thread. I was curious to know what happened to her and her dog. This is what I do on a Saturday night while my husband works....


She had a pup named Wednesday that was killed in a tragic accident and it seems she was too heartbroken to ever come back to the forum.


----------



## CptJack

Kylie turned 1, this weekend. Thud turned 6 months last weekend. Lots of pictures.































































Random up ear.

(more)


----------



## CptJack

IDEK









See that stick floating by? So did he, and he brought it back.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe ..... Look at Thud! He is such a handsome boy! He so reminds me of the very first rescue I got from a shelter when I was about 18 years old. Looks almost identical. But the poor rescue dog ran away in through the corn field and after weeks and months of looking .... I never found him.  He was severely abused.


----------



## kcomstoc

He's getting so big  and goofier if that is possible  He looks like he's becoming a great dog


----------



## CptJack

kcomstoc said:


> He's getting so big  and goofier if that is possible  He looks like he's becoming a great dog


Thud is... growing into himself, along with his fur. He's still an absolute goofball with us, but you can start to see some SeriousBuisness coming out with other people. Not aggression or fear, just hanging back, being watchful and assessing everything. Kinda neat to watch his brain click into gear a little. Once in a rare while.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ..... Look at Thud! He is such a handsome boy! He so reminds me of the very first rescue I got from a shelter when I was about 18 years old. Looks almost identical. But the poor rescue dog ran away in through the corn field and after weeks and months of looking .... I never found him.  He was severely abused.


Aw, poor guy.

I still think Thud is the least attractive dog on the planet, but I say that with a great amount of deep love for him


----------



## Hambonez

Wow he's gotten really big!!


----------



## CptJack

Hambonez said:


> Wow he's gotten really big!!


He is a MONSTER PUPPY! Well, compared to my 10, 15, 25lb dogs. 6 months, 65lbs. IDEK.


----------



## cookieface

Thud is made of awesome.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> Aw, poor guy.
> 
> I still think Thud is the least attractive dog on the planet, but I say that with a great amount of deep love for him


No way! I think he is gorgeous!


----------



## Rowdy

I absolutely love his goofy face. Looking at him just makes me smile.


----------



## CptJack

Rowdy said:


> I absolutely love his goofy face. Looking at him just makes me smile.



Me too! He always looks happy and he is so, so sweet. I don't always quite know what to do with him or make of him, but he's a truly outstanding guy, too, who really IS every bit as doofy and sweet as he looks.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

He just gets better looking all the time!


----------



## CptJack

Tylerthegiant said:


> He just gets better looking all the time!


He'd better!


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> He'd better!


He will. If Lucy can, anydog can!


----------



## packetsmom

Such a handsome guy! I love watching him grow up in this thread...and wondering how it will all turn out. Will the fur stay thick and curly? The ears...will they or won't they go up? So much suspense!


----------



## voodookitten

Love him, he looks like such a sweetheart. 6 months already? Geez, that went quick. I love the pic of ..... is it your son? ......giving him a cuddle, that's heart melting stuff.


----------



## CptJack

voodookitten said:


> Love him, he looks like such a sweetheart. 6 months already? Geez, that went quick. I love the pic of ..... is it your son? ......giving him a cuddle, that's heart melting stuff.


That's my son! The relationship with him and Kylie is actually the more heart warming one (that dog ADORES him), but Thud's a pretty big fan, too. 



packetsmom said:


> Such a handsome guy! I love watching him grow up in this thread...and wondering how it will all turn out. Will the fur stay thick and curly? The ears...will they or won't they go up? So much suspense!


My vote is longish, wavy, super thick fur, and down ears. Or airplane ears. We'll see though, because honestly .... It IS a mystery!

Okay. New week, new photos.









Jack continues to be crazy fast (the rest of the pictures are better).









Green. So, so, GREEN.









What was I saying about his ears? (Ignore the gunk. This ear drops make them sticky and everything... sticks. They've been cleaned out again)









Yeah, Thud. This is totally normal. Really. Every dog walks into the river to have a sit down.


----------



## CptJack

Oh, and this one, just for size/scale:










She LITERALLY comes up to his ankle, now. And they still have an absolute blast together.

And of course:










The aftermath. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Who would make me cry about being on the furniture wet, if I wasn't ready to toss the stuff and buy new, anyway.


----------



## BernerMax

Oh he is handsome and still just a pup, I love his fur its glorious and thick!


----------



## Abbylynn

I love his coat too! It most certainly is original!  It has that wave to it like a Collies coat.


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I love his coat too! It most certainly is original!  It has that wave to it like a Collies coat.


Thanks, guys. His coat is definitely doing some interesting stuff. I don't actually expect the wave to stay, at least not as way as it is now, because the stuff up around his shoulders that used to be super wavy is straightening out with length, but we'll see what happens. I WILL say that he's still (slowly) blowing puppy coat and the coarser adult fur is spreading, just slowly. 

I honestly kind of expect him to ultimately look something like this:







or this:









but certainly not before he's 3 or so, and I could VERY easily be surprised.


----------



## Rowdy

I love the out cold on the couch picture.

BTW, I was showing my partner the pictures thread. Her first thought was Anatolian Shepherd mix. What do you think?


----------



## CptJack

Rowdy said:


> I love the out cold on the couch picture.
> 
> BTW, I was showing my partner the pictures thread. Her first thought was Anatolian Shepherd mix. What do you think?


I love that picture, too and not just because he's out cold .

It's possible. The area he's from has mostly Pyrs for livestock guardians, but there are a LOT of LGDs of various sorts, and there are a few anatolians and kusvaz around, too.


----------



## HollowHeaven

> Yeah, Thud. This is totally normal. Really. Every dog walks into the river to have a sit down.


Haha, you pretty much just described Diesel's entire life. If there's water nearby, he will generally just stroll on in and either sit or lay down. 
Coolin' that big belly off ya know.

LOL


>


He's herpin' till he derps.


----------



## Flaming

HollowHeaven said:


> Haha, you pretty much just described Diesel's entire life. If there's water nearby, he will generally just stroll on in and either sit or lay down.
> Coolin' that big belly off ya know.
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> He's herpin' till he derps.


Manna does that too, everytime we go visit my parents she wanders over to dad's fish pond and lays in it. Thankfully dad hasn't put any fish in it this year.


----------



## Jesco

What a cutie! 

His coat reminds me a lot of my girl's when she was around that age:


----------



## CptJack

Jesco said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> His coat reminds me a lot of my girl's when she was around that age:


Wow! yes! Me, too. That's kind of crazy, even.


----------



## hamandeggs

Aw Thuddles. Keep on keepin' on, buddy.


----------



## CptJack

hamandeggs said:


> Aw Thuddles. Keep on keepin' on, buddy.


He's keeping on!

New pictures! Two sets, because I'm too lazy to separate out Kylie and Jack pictures into another post. 









Waaaater. You can wait until October or so for pictures of him dry, right? Good.









He. Went into the river to pee. I have NEVER seen a dog do that. Just... what?









There was a tiny rapid. He crouched and stared like that for... minutes on end.









FROLICK. (Big because it's my wallpaper)









Ball.









Ball! (He's growing legs).









M F-ing BALL! (Told y'all he was growing drive.)

And of of course, the actually decent couple:









Break time.









He's getting... more attractive.

Also! 7 months this week.


----------



## CptJack

And Jack and Kylie.








Kylie thinks the child has lost his mind.









But whatever. She clearly wins.









What do you want? (She actually DID end up SWIMMING instead of just splashing around for the first time this year. Surprised me too much to get a photo, but she just dove in and took off. Actually scared me a little.)









Jack declined to get wet.


----------



## cookieface

Please keep sharing Thud pictures. He's one of the most adorable dogs I've ever seen. (Kabota isn't reading this, is he?)



CptJack said:


> And Jack and Kylie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever. She clearly wins.


That dog is obviously dominant and needs to be alpha rolled stat  

Seriously, she looks very please with herself.



CptJack said:


> Jack declined to get wet.


Getting wet would be undignified for a refined, handsome gentleman like Jack.


----------



## CptJack

I was going to quote, then realized I was going to have a heck of a time, so just... pretend.

Thud is RIDICULOUS, but oh man, he just keeps getting better. Not just appearance wise (though that IS getting better, according to me), but he is turning into SUCH AN INCREDIBLE DOG, OMG.

Jack does not DO water. He puts two paws in, if absolutely necessary, to have a drink. Otherwise? No. Even his silliness is dignified. The dork.

I may have had the same thought about her sitting on top of the kid, in a totally amused and sarcastic way. She IS a very... proud little dog a lot of the time, though. "Hey! Look what I did!" seems to be a lot of her internal monologue. I REALLY wish that picture had come out clearer, but I'll take it.


----------



## hamandeggs

What an awesome bunch! Thud's legs appear to have doubled in length suddenly. I love Kylie's attitude!

Biscuit used to pee in moving water, like streams and receding waves at the beach. It was right when we got her when she was still very pee-shy, and she wouldn't go in any other new locations but the water. I remember once we drove 6 hours to the Outer Banks and she would not go at all along the way or anywhere else once we reached our beach house, but she made a beeline for the receding waves as if she had always dreamed of peeing there. I always thought maybe it had to do with trying to hide her scent.

She also pees on sidewalk grates. Always has. Dogs are weird.


----------



## CptJack

hamandeggs said:


> What an awesome bunch! Thud's legs appear to have doubled in length suddenly. I love Kylie's attitude!
> 
> Biscuit used to pee in moving water, like streams and receding waves at the beach. It was right when we got her when she was still very pee-shy, and she wouldn't go in any other new locations but the water. I remember once we drove 6 hours to the Outer Banks and she would not go at all along the way or anywhere else once we reached our beach house, but she made a beeline for the receding waves as if she had always dreamed of peeing there. I always thought maybe it had to do with trying to hide her scent.
> 
> She also pees on sidewalk grates. Always has. Dogs are weird.



It's REALLY strange. When we're home, he doesn't care if you're staring at him when he goes. Heck, he peed on the walk out. On the other hand, he dashed off up river and into the underbrush to poop, which is the closest he's ever come to blowing off a recall. Apparently hiking just leads to weird elimination habits from him. Or swimming. Or something. 

...I may just stick with 'dogs are weird'. And yeah, his shape is changing and finally losing the puppy blocky, which is interesting. I have no idea what that dog's going to be when he grows up, except maybe wonderful


----------



## Flaming

I vote "it's the water"
I swear the sky could be falling and Manna wouldn't care as long as she has water. I think water dogs may be a bit weirder than "normal" dogs


----------



## BrittanyG

He's looking great! You need to change your sig pic, though, hehe.


----------



## CptJack

BrittanyG said:


> He's looking great! You need to change your sig pic, though, hehe.


I know, but that's work and stuff.  I'll probably grab it when he's around a year old, just so I only have to do it once. Unless I get bored.

And thanks!



Flaming said:


> I vote "it's the water"
> I swear the sky could be falling and Manna wouldn't care as long as she has water. I think water dogs may be a bit weirder than "normal" dogs



Yep! Though if water is falling from the sky Thud's not happy, and it cracks me up. Baths, hose, buckets, river, lake, whatever all awesome and to be played in. Rain? THE WORLD IS ENDING!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Thud is looking ever so handsome... but Kylie is still my favorite of your bunch.


----------



## CptJack

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Thud is looking ever so handsome... but Kylie is still my favorite of your bunch.


Well. Yeah. It's Kylie.


----------



## Abbylynn

I like the "break time" photo of Thud! He looks so sweet and innocent! Lol!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I like the "break time" photo of Thud! He looks so sweet and innocent! Lol!


Well, he IS sweet, and he's... usually only trouble in a totally clueless kind of way?


----------



## CptJack

Sometimes, I'm kind of a dummy. I keep looking at Thud's wavy/curly fur in complete confusion. I'm reasonably sure he's a gsd mixed with some larger livestock guardian - because he's bigger and heavier than I can really account for - and even if he wasn't, that FUR had to come from somewhere. I even SAID that kuvasz are reasonably common LGD in the area Thud came from. 

And yet... I've only just had it enter my mind that it is as probable, possibly even more so, than pyr.

Also, to the person who mentioned anatolian: 

I admit, this looks really familiar, if somewhat less curly:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

My first thought has been Pyrenees. He reminds me of my friend's adult Pyrenees, and my other friend's 4 month old Pyre.


----------



## CptJack

SydTheSpaniel said:


> My first thought has been Pyrenees. He reminds me of my friend's adult Pyrenees, and my other friend's 4 month old Pyre.


That's my GUT, too. Something about the amount of bone he has, and the way he moves (I had a pyr for a while) just reminds me of a pyr. 

I'm still digging around. Apparently GSDs can also get really crazy wavy/curly when they're growing adult coat, too. 

Man, Thud. Grow up faster  I want to see you finished so I have a clue. 

It's weird. Kylie? Never really cared. Thud? DRIVES ME NUTS.


----------



## luv mi pets

Anatolians can come in a plush coat. When I went to pick up my girl, two of her littermates had the plush coat. Thud reminds me so much of my Anatolian/Gr pyr mix. Nice looking boy but, I agree with Syd. Kylie wins my favorite dog vote.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Anatolians can come in a plush coat. When I went to pick up my girl, two of her littermates had the plush coat. Thud reminds me so much of my Anatolian/Gr pyr mix. Nice looking boy but, I agree with Syd. Kylie wins my favorite dog vote.


It's not so much the length and density that confuses me? It's the CURLS and WAVE that crack me up. IDEK.

It's okay. Thud has no ego, and Kylie has it all. She needs to be the favorite. (Heck, she's MY favorite, though I don't let the dogs know that.)


----------



## Quilivi

Oh my, he's growing into such a handsome man!

I may have lied about not stealing him.


----------



## HollowHeaven

If Diesel and Chance had a baby, it would be Thud.


----------



## DJEtzel

He's getting so big! AHHH!


----------



## CptJack

Quilivi said:


> Oh my, he's growing into such a handsome man!
> 
> I may have lied about not stealing him.


There are days I might still hide him in your car and RUN.



HollowHeaven said:


> If Diesel and Chance had a baby, it would be Thud.


I may have had that thought, actually. 



DJEtzel said:


> He's getting so big! AHHH!


 He is turning into a HORSE.


----------



## Flaming

I think pyr for that coat but man we should get Manna and Thud together and see who's more annoying. lol


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> I think pyr for that coat but man we should get Manna and Thud together and see who's more annoying. lol


You know, I don't think he's ever even SEEN a dog CLOSE to his size, much less bigger? I have NO IDEA what he'd do with that.


----------



## Rowdy

I love Jack's dignity. And I love Kylie's attitude. But...

I can't get over Thud's goofy, adorable face. I just LOVE his face. That black mask is just too much.


----------



## CptJack

Rowdy said:


> I love Jack's dignity. And I love Kylie's attitude. But...
> 
> I can't get over Thud's goofy, adorable face. I just LOVE his face. That black mask is just too much.


He looked dignified yesterday! Sort of.

It was an accident and lasted about 30 seconds 

I adore that boy, a lot.


----------



## Rowdy

Oh, and Miss Bug wins the best smile contest.


----------



## CptJack

Forgot the camera's card in the computer today. I will try to get some decent pictures when we're out tomorrow, if I can remember to take the camera itself on a day that's not Saturday.

Meanwhile:


















Post bath darker looking, but you can sort of see where he's getting darker.









Fur close up (near his spine, so one of the lighter (and curly) areas), parted so you can see what's up at the roots.

And this one just amuses me:


----------



## HollowHeaven

Holy mother of cheetos Thudthunkkerplunk, what even.

Giving this dog miracle grow?!


----------



## CptJack

HollowHeaven said:


> Holy mother of cheetos Thudthunkkerplunk, what even.


ROFL. The picture of him with Bug kinda... drives it home in a big way, doesn't it? 

I don't even, either. He's only about 2 inches shy from hitting my shoulders when he jumps up (at request) now.  MY PUPPY!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Hambonez said:


> It's so fluffy i'm gonna die!!


Ditto, he has that kind of due you it's want to bury your hands in


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

HollowHeaven said:


> Is it weird that I reaaallyyy want to touch your leashes? o-o


Me too 

Also, I hope he keeps the "fluffier ears then rest of body" look I see in his older pics its so CUTE ^_^


----------



## CptJack

dogdragoness said:


> Me too
> 
> Also, I hope he keeps the "fluffier ears then rest of body" look I see in his older pics its so CUTE ^_^


At this point I'll settle for the demarcation line between curly and straight hair to go away, SOMEHOW. It's BIZARRE looking!


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG he is HUGE!!!!! he takes up the WHOLE couch!!!  he is just about the most cutest thing I have ever seen


----------



## CptJack

This week's pictures are here.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I know I said it on there but I will on here too ... I. LOVE. IT.


----------



## Abbylynn

I just love Thud! .............


----------



## CptJack

I am stuck with a camera phone until Christmasish, because I refuse to buy a cheap one now instead of saving and getting a good one, but this one makes me kind of happy, anyway:


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> I am stuck with a camera phone until Christmasish, because I refuse to buy a cheap one now instead of saving and getting a good one, but this one makes me kind of happy, anyway:


 Good idea  and I love this picture of thud he looks so happy


----------



## CptJack

kcomstoc said:


> Good idea  and I love this picture of thud he looks so happy


He was happy! He also looks like he has a disproportionally huge head, but all pictures of him from the front do, so I'm kinda used to it.

Meanwhile, I still need a new couch. And I'm still not getting one of those until he's 2.


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> He was happy! He also looks like he has a disproportionally huge head, but all pictures of him from the front do, so I'm kinda used to it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still need a new couch. And I'm still not getting one of those until he's 2.


 lol I didn't notice his disproportional head until I went back and looked  it's barely noticeable, and probably another good idea for the couch change.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> He was happy! He also looks like he has a disproportionally huge head, but all pictures of him from the front do, so I'm kinda used to it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still need a new couch. And I'm still not getting one of those until he's 2.


Mostly all those close up phone pics look out of proportion anyways. Thud is still handsome. I agree on the couch in the distant future ... it looks like what my recliners are becoming now-a-days! Lol!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Mostly all those close up phone pics look out of proportion anyways. Thud is still handsome. I agree on the couch in the distant future ... it looks like what my recliners are becoming now-a-days! Lol!


They're shredding it. I know what I'm getting next time and it'll hold up and work, but until we've at least gotten 'climb up and lay there' as opposed to using it as a wrestling mat, I am not even bothering.


----------



## CptJack

I swear, lately he looks MORE like a puppy than he did two months ago. He's all legs and head.


----------



## Flaming

Maybe another growth spurt coming on? Manna starts growing in the head and legs first, then everything takes forever to catch up.


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> Maybe another growth spurt coming on? Manna starts growing in the head and legs first, then everything takes forever to catch up.


God, I hope so. Otherwise he's going to be the weirdest looking dog, ever.


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> God, I hope so. Otherwise he's going to be the weirdest looking dog, ever.


Makes me wonder how big he's going to get. 

He's the cutest weirdo ever though, I just want to snuggle with him.


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> Makes me wonder how big he's going to get.
> 
> He's the cutest weirdo ever though, I just want to snuggle with him.


I'd like him to stop while he still fits in the car....


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> I'd like him to stop while he still fits in the car....


Well if it helps any, Manna technically still fits in the car so as long as she fits, Thud should fit. Though there's no way I'm fitting her crate in there, and no way anyone can ride in the back seat with her.


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> Well if it helps any, Manna technically still fits in the car so as long as she fits, Thud should fit. Though there's no way I'm fitting her crate in there, and no way anyone can ride in the back seat with her.


Yeah, that's about where we are. I'm pretty sure he'll slow down soonish, though. I mean honestly. HOW BIG CAN HE GET?


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> Yeah, that's about where we are. I'm pretty sure he'll slow down soonish, though. I mean honestly. HOW BIG CAN HE GET?


This might make things worse but I have to say it. 
Remember, some dogs take 2 years to stop growing.


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> This might make things worse but I have to say it.
> Remember, some dogs take 2 years to stop growing.



Shhh. (I know. I just stare a lot. JACK is our next biggest dog. He's 18" high and weighs 25lbs at his heaviest. The rest are all under 20. He's a monster, here.


----------



## Flaming

Manna weighs more than my 18 year old sister. (not hard to do but still impressive)


----------



## MyCharlie

awwww those are lovely! Is his coat changing too, or is that just the way it looks from the water? Almost like it's downy and smooth in patches. I wanna borrow him for a day and use him for a pillow!


----------



## CptJack

MyCharlie said:


> awwww those are lovely! Is his coat changing too, or is that just the way it looks from the water? Almost like it's downy and smooth in patches. I wanna borrow him for a day and use him for a pillow!


His coat has been slowly changing over for... months. The stuff on his sides/undersides is downy, soft, smoothy, and brown - basically, it's just undercoat. The strip along his back, over his rump, tail and britches is light sable (seriously dark undercoat), and wavy/curly, thick and stands straight up. 

Where that's gonna end, I don't even begin to know.


----------



## MyCharlie

It'll be fun watching the progress!!


----------



## zack

Hi, Thud is so handsome and as for growing it will be filling out when you will see the full size of him.Zack was about three when he seem to double in size, he's too big for the vet scales . Ha Ha. Good Luck. LOL. :wave:
View attachment 99561


----------



## reynosa_k9's

MyCharlie said:


> awwww those are lovely! Is his coat changing too, or is that just the way it looks from the water? Almost like it's downy and smooth in patches. I wanna borrow him for a day and use him for a pillow!


I second this! He does look so soft and cuddly. The perfect cuddle-buddy for cold winter nights. 
I adore his sweet, happy, face. 
How much does he weigh now?


----------



## CptJack

reynosa_k9's said:


> I second this! He does look so soft and cuddly. The perfect cuddle-buddy for cold winter nights.
> I adore his sweet, happy, face.
> How much does he weigh now?


Thanks! He's a sweetheart (most of the time)

Um. Somewhere around 90lbs. Scales are no longer consistent.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

CptJack said:


> ....Um. Somewhere around 90lbs....


Wow! He has grown a bit, huh? lol Forget using him as a pillow. He's about mattress size! 

ETA: Hey, I just realized he's only about 9mos old now, right? 90lbs @ 9mos....... 
If he's that big already he will probably take until around 2yrs to reach his full size.


----------



## kcomstoc

reynosa_k9's said:


> Wow! He has grown a bit, huh? lol Forget using him as a pillow. He's about mattress size!
> 
> ETA: Hey, I just realized he's only about 9mos old now, right? 90lbs @ 9mos.......
> If he's that big already he will probably take until around 2yrs to reach his full size.


 WOW  he's going to be such a big dog lol  a mattress indeed


----------



## CptJack

reynosa_k9's said:


> Wow! He has grown a bit, huh? lol Forget using him as a pillow. He's about mattress size!
> 
> ETA: Hey, I just realized he's only about 9mos old now, right? 90lbs @ 9mos.......
> If he's that big already he will probably take until around 2yrs to reach his full size.



Yeah, 90lbs at 9 months. I've reached the conclusion that he's actually half horse. Maybe buy him a saddle (I am joking, but yeah. He's large. He's not done. Surprise! Enormous!Puppy!)


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> Yeah, 90lbs at 9 months. I've reached the conclusion that he's actually half horse. Maybe buy him a saddle (I am joking, but yeah. He's large. He's not done. Surprise! Enormous!Puppy!)


If I found a dog costume saddle, would you be interested?
I had to bring Manna to be weighed for tick preventative today and the vet tech joked about it.


----------



## CptJack

And the string of horrid pictures continues, but.










11 months.
No more long, OR wavy fur. Just mid-length and super thick. Go figure.

(I am so angling toward a new, really good camera in a month. Not being able to share proper photos is killing me)


----------



## Abbylynn

Did Thud's puppy coat fall out?  He is still the handsome guy!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Did Thud's puppy coat fall out?  He is still the handsome guy!


As far as I can tell it's fallen out TWICE. It fell out and he had no fur/lost the fluff, came in long, wiry and curly, then that fell out and it's come back entirely different AGAIN. And, in fact, is still coming in.


----------



## Abbylynn

I love how mixes grow and we get to see the changes ... especially when they grow up to be something we never dreamed they would be! Lol!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> I love how mixes grow and we get to see the changes ... especially when they grow up to be something we never dreamed they would be! Lol!


Yeah. We've cycled back to huge, light sable GSD with bad ears and a sometimes curled tail. It's kinda neat. 

I still think he's the ugliest dog in the planet, mind, but he's also one of the sweetest and he's certainly saved my BUTT once or twice from loose dogs, so I'm keeping him


----------



## luv mi pets

....and the breed guessing games continue. What a good boy you are Thud! Keep your momma guessing and on her toes.


----------



## kcomstoc

what a weird puppy lol he's still adorable


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> ....and the breed guessing games continue. What a good boy you are Thud! Keep your momma guessing and on her toes.


Yeah, I kind of give up. I'll try to figure it out when he's two or three. At this rate he's still radically changing in ways I would have expected him to stop by now.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## kcomstoc

So handsome  I miss pictures of him


----------



## CptJack

All right, these are all crap and boring, but there's a point at which bad pictures are better than none. 









Do you mean to SAY (fill in the blank)









Dog can't even SIT on one cushion anymore.









But he will scrunch (and wag) if he thinks there's a prayer of someone else wanting to sit. I have no idea how. He usually covers all three of the things, but hey. (God, I need new furniture)









Ears. Weird, weird ears.









PEACE (for me)









Doofus.









Kitten introductions. Coming along nicely. (First time without bars between them).


----------



## RabbleFox

AWWWWW!
Thud and a kitten. Can it get anymore precious?

That right there is one big dog.


----------



## Canyx

Well he turned out to be a handsome fella!


----------



## CptJack

RabbleFox said:


> AWWWWW!
> Thud and a kitten. Can it get anymore precious?
> 
> That right there is one big dog.


He's kind of slightly ridiculous - but the kitten thing is making me happy in huge ways. He's NOT good with small animals outside the house. Apparently slow introductions are working. It'll be a couple of months before they aren't deliberately separated (her from all the dogs, actually) so I'm sure she can get over the gate quickly and easily, but it's coming along and they really do ADORE one another. Her expression in that picture notwithstanding.



Canyx said:


> Well he turned out to be a handsome fella!


He's getting there ;-)


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG!!! thud is adorable and him loving on that kitten super adorable!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

I too love the pic with the new kitten.  Big Handsome Thud!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

I very rarely come over here to the pictures forum - it only serves to remind me what a bad mom I am for not taking pics of my own. But that being said - I saw over in another thread that Thud is up to 120lbs now. Wow! Big boy! So I had to come over here to see if you had posted any new pics. 
He is such a sweet and gorgeous looking boy. You know you're glad you decided to keep him. Can you even imagine life without him anymore? If anything ever happens where you have to give him up I have first dibs! 

BTW, Galahad is 18mos and at about 90lbs now. I'm sure he'll fill out a bit more and may grown another inch or so in height. I really gotta get some pics up. (yeah right. lol)


----------



## GrinningDog

CptJack said:


>


Giant derpdog and ickle kittykins. <3 Oh my goodness, I can see why it makes you happy.


----------



## zack

Just came on to see how thud is doing, well he looks so handsome and huge, love the photo of him and the kitten, toooooooo cute. lol.


----------



## CptJack

reynosa_k9's said:


> I very rarely come over here to the pictures forum - it only serves to remind me what a bad mom I am for not taking pics of my own. But that being said - I saw over in another thread that Thud is up to 120lbs now. Wow! Big boy! So I had to come over here to see if you had posted any new pics.
> He is such a sweet and gorgeous looking boy. You know you're glad you decided to keep him. Can you even imagine life without him anymore? If anything ever happens where you have to give him up I have first dibs!
> 
> BTW, Galahad is 18mos and at about 90lbs now. I'm sure he'll fill out a bit more and may grown another inch or so in height. I really gotta get some pics up. (yeah right. lol)



Aw, I didn't realize how young Galahad was!

Thud is weird. He honestly doesn't seem all that big to me, but he is REALLY heavy boned, and it apparently translates into weight.



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Giant derpdog and ickle kittykins. <3 Oh my goodness, I can see why it makes you happy.


Yeah, that. About sums it up. Especially Thud. 



zack said:


> Just came on to see how thud is doing, well he looks so handsome and huge, love the photo of him and the kitten, toooooooo cute. lol.



Thank you!


----------



## Flaming

How tall is Thud? 

I think it might be just us because last night when my hubby said that Manna looked 125 pounds I didn't believe it at all. I figured 115-120 max. 
Got weighed in today at 127.3 pounds. 

They just don't look that huge to us because they're our puppies.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Flaming said:


> ....They just don't look that huge to us because they're our puppies.


Oh I so agree with this!
First I was so surprised when I read that Thud was up to 120lbs. What?! That little gorgeous fur-ball has grown that much already?!
With my own Galahad, my youngest, he is one of my smaller ones so I don't realize how big he is. But for a GSD is already too big with a bit of growing yet to do.


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> How tall is Thud?


I have no idea how tall he is anymore, to be honest. At or around 27"? I haven't actually had great luck measuring him.



reynosa_k9's said:


> Oh I so agree with this!
> First I was so surprised when I read that Thud was up to 120lbs. What?! That little gorgeous fur-ball has grown that much already?!
> With my own Galahad, my youngest, he is one of my smaller ones so I don't realize how big he is. But for a GSD is already too big with a bit of growing yet to do.



Yeah. A lot of it may be just that I'm entirely used to him. He didn't exactly explode overnight, either, and I am used to looking at him ;-)


----------



## HollowHeaven

CptJack said:


> Do you mean to SAY (fill in the blank)


Do you mean to say... that Diesel and I have the same collars and tags?


----------



## CptJack

HollowHeaven said:


> Do you mean to say... that Diesel and I have the same collars and tags?


THat's AWESOME!


----------



## Canyx

I didn't want to derail the 'good breeder' thread because that discussion is going SO WELL 
But if I may ask... What health issues does Thud have?


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I didn't want to derail the 'good breeder' thread because that discussion is going SO WELL
> But if I may ask... What health issues does Thud have?


Right now, not many. We had a really rough time with him for a while because of completely nasty bacterial stuff in his intestinal track - just massive, massive, overgrowth. All we have now is one of the rare dogs who can, and does, get like salmonella because he can't handle the bacteria. I wouldn't feed him raw anything if you paid me. He just... gets stupid, stupid, sick from stuff PEOPLE I know wouldn't be bothered by.


----------



## Canyx

Poor baby! I was going to say something about how puppies have sensitive stomachs but that sounds like a few steps beyond that. Well, hopefully he will grow up to be a dog without any of the kinds of health problems Bug has!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Poor baby! I was going to say something about how puppies have sensitive stomachs but that sounds like a few steps beyond that. Well, hopefully he will grow up to be a dog without any of the kinds of health problems Bug has!


Yeah. It's more like high fever, lethargy, bloody, mucous-y diarrhea and vomiting. It's gross and makes me feel lousy for him. And it's kind of pain in the ass since it's not uncommon for health dogs to shed it and just 'meh'. He IS improving, though. I don't think we've had issues greater than hotspots and ear infections in a while and those are certainly not a big deal. 

And while saving up for hip replacement (LOL) I don't THINK it'll be an issue.


----------



## HollowHeaven

CptJack said:


> THat's AWESOME!


These dogs have a bromance they don't know about.


----------



## CptJack

I got nothing.


----------



## jade5280

Hahaha what a goof!


----------



## CptJack

New furniture is huge - but perfect for Thud. He was getting all settled for a nap.









Then he noticed me, and I got this face.


----------



## momtolabs

Can we switch a thud and Mia for a day?? He is so cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrimsonAccent

One of my favorite DF dog's is back!  That face doesn't even need a caption


----------



## jade5280

He is seriously adorable


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. He's definitely expressive and wears his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow! Thud sure looks different . Haven't been on here much other than to add to my threads. Too busy with training and things. But he sure is a handsome guy! 

EDIT: The new furniture is nice too!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## CptJack

And for those who might have thought he was growing up instead of getting bigger.... Nope, no chance of that. (Dorky dog)


----------



## Rowdy

Love his face on the last one: Look at serious me, guarding... something... LOL


----------



## cookieface

Those eyebrows kill me. So darn cute!


----------



## CptJack

His eyebrows will forever be hysterical.

In all honesty, he MIGHT be gaining a bit of maturity. He's *finally* started hiking his leg to pee and his shoulders/neck/chest are spread out quite a bit lately. He is still a total derp, but he's having moments of not acting like an crackerjack which has been nice. I'm pretty sure that last picture was just him eying Bug up out of frame.

I kinda think in another 6 months he might be acting like a DOG most of the time.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Thud is a great looking dog and he seems like a real character. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## CptJack

He's got character oozing out all over the place. 

Eh, 115-120 or so depending on the scale and day of the week. I still find it strange. He really doesn't seem that big. He's just HEAVY.


----------



## jade5280

He's so silly. He really doesn't look like he weighs that much! What were your best guesses on what he's mixed with? He looks Anatolian shepherd-ish (except his legs are shorter and I don't think they're common at all). Maybe Great Pyr/shepherd mix?


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> He's so silly. He really doesn't look like he weighs that much! What were your best guesses on what he's mixed with? He looks Anatolian shepherd-ish (except his legs are shorter and I don't think they're common at all). Maybe Great Pyr/shepherd mix?


He really doesn't. I've seen 80/90lb dogs who were, by all appearances, bigger than him. More delicate bone structure, but definitely taller!

My best guess is GSD/LGD. I don't even bother narrowing the LGD side of it down. Could be anatolian, could be pyr, could be a mix of either or something else. They're pretty common out that way, and they ROAM.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

do you think Thud looks like the pup that is on the other guardian breed thread ? he was the first one I thought of when I saw the pictures of her pup...

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/90629-livestock-guardian-dog-breeds-5.html


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> do you think Thud looks like the pup that is on the other guardian breed thread ? he was the first one I thought of when I saw the pictures of her pup...
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/90629-livestock-guardian-dog-breeds-5.html


Thanks for linking me to that - they DO look pretty similar!


----------



## jade5280

Does he ever show any guarding or protective behavior?


----------



## CptJack

Yeeeep. Only at home/in the car, though, but that's been going on since he was about 6-7 months old and the older he gets the more wary of strangers he gets. He's also high energy, ball/toy/fetch/tug obsessed, and has preydrive. Fortunately, he's also getting more biddable as he gets older.

I love him, but he's not an easy dog.


----------



## CptJack

OMG YOU GUYS! LOOK WHAT HAPPENED!!!



















It's the MIDDLE OF THE DAY and he's not just lying there vibrating waiting on something to happen. I even GOT UP and did something without him jumping up to follow me! I mean granted, he's in front of the AC, but STILL.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awesome !!!! there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> awesome !!!! there is a light at the end of the tunnel


I kind of want to have a party. Or cry with happy.

one of the two.


----------



## Rowdy

When I looked at the first picture I thought "Oh my, he got a porcupine quill in his cheek!" But I saw it was an optical illusion with the tile grout. Then I realized he was lying still. Wow! Thud Stillness... or Still Thudness... either way, pretty amazing.


----------



## CptJack

It's a little sad that it's more shocking for him to be lying down and being still than it would be if he HAD gotten a face full of porcupine quills ;-) 

But not inaccurate. I adore that dog, but man.


----------



## CptJack

It's been a while since I posted pictures for Thud, so.


----------



## jade5280

Handsome guy! lol did he go down the slide himself or did you coax him down it?


----------



## CptJack

I had him stay up there so I could take a picture, then released him. He chose to come running/sliding down the slide rather than turning around and coming down the graduated, lower platforms. Probably not the safest thing I've ever let him do, but he seemed to have enjoyed having done it.


----------



## d_ray

I have to say, Thud is one of my favs.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Thuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud <3 my DF love

My favorite has to be the last one of him taking off down the slide


----------



## CptJack

Thud's one of my favorites, too 

And that picture of him coming down the slide is one of my all time favorites, regardless of quality. That dog, man.


----------



## CptJack

I really do love this dog.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awww.. always love him,, always going to have the adorable puppy face


----------



## momtolabs

He is so stinking cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

This thread is LONG overdue for an update, so I'm going to toss a few pictures I took today up. 

There's lots of Molly but the focus really is Thud. Molly's just the BEST Thud toy.













































LOVE this one.









And this one - they're just great shots of his body condition. Which is impressive, if I do say so myself.









German Shepherd impersonation.









He's so... Him.


----------



## momtolabs

Great pictures! He is so handsome!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks! That first picture of him with the frisbee may be my favorite picture of him, ever. 

He's just... ridiculous.


----------



## CptJack

Oh and:

















He is SUCH a good dog.


----------



## CptJack

He is such a good dog.


----------



## CptJack

Oh and contrast for the craziness: 

He is such a good dog.



















(Multiples will show up. Just ignore. :/)


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Is Thud-Molly friendship overtaking Thud-Kylie friendship??

He actually looks like a DOG now. It's weird.


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> Is Thud-Molly friendship overtaking Thud-Kylie friendship??
> 
> He actually looks like a DOG now. It's weird.


Isn't it strange? He's losing that puppy goofball look - well the puppy part of it.

Molly and Thud do better than Kylie and either of them. She'll play with either of them outside and chase games, but she's just not a dog's dog and the older she gets the less interested she is in other dogs. She doesn't mind them and she has a lot of fun with them but it's context and game specific. She basically just seems to have decided they're largely irrelevant.


----------



## CptJack

Actually, better answer going on behind me:



















They're both going to sleep like that.


----------



## Rowdy

LOVE Thud... and Molly... and Thud and Molly!


----------



## CptJack

Rowdy said:


> LOVE Thud... and Molly... and Thud and Molly!


Thank you!~ They're both pretty awesome. I've got a great group.


----------



## BellaPup

I could look at Thud pictures all day. He's just got that...something. 

Hmmm...good idea! I'm going back to the beginning of the thread


----------



## kcomstoc

I am glad you updated this thread  we really do need more pictures of Thud  in that one picture I REALLY thought he turned into a GSD (just for a moment) he looks so sweet with Molly  I sometimes forget that you have 5 dogs lol I feel like that is a LOT to handle  though I wouldn't know my family even when I was little only had 1 dog at a time.


----------



## BellaPup

This needs a frame around it


----------



## CptJack

If only it weren't for the red-eyes! 

And yeah, he's got his moments when his ears pop up of looking REALLY GSD-y.









Waiting on the kid.









KID! ("kid")


----------



## CptJack

I sometimes think people think I exaggerate when I say the girls can take things out of Thud's mouth. I don't. That's molly in the process of yanking a bone out of Thud's mouth. I'd intervene but he'd just turn around and try to shove it in her mouth. He's very, uh. Generous? For a dog.


----------



## Tyler_X

just stumbled on this thread, hes super handsome and totally reminds me of a GSD especially as a puppy.


----------



## CptJack

Tyler_X said:


> just stumbled on this thread, hes super handsome and totally reminds me of a GSD especially as a puppy.


Thanks. Yeah, he has... definitely grown up into being a GSD. I mean not pure, obviously, but a lot of GSD going on there. Probably better than taking after the LGD side of things. He's also kind of awesome. ...Now.


----------



## Tyler_X

He seems pretty awesome, he does remind me almost of a sable as a puppy btw.


----------



## CptJack

Picture dump! I'm sure no one will object much to a guest star.


----------



## SDRRanger

He's gorgeous. 

Now that he's grown into himself have you decided on what he is?


----------



## CptJack

SDRRanger said:


> He's gorgeous.
> 
> Now that he's grown into himself have you decided on what he is?


Thanks! I'm biased but I think he's grown up to be pretty danged handsome - and given that he was the UGLIEST puppy ever, I think that's saying something.

I am pretty danged confident in calling him a GSD mix. Beyond that? Who knows.


----------



## CptJack

Here. Have some more.























































I'm just going to be honest. I like him a lot more with Molly around. Not on any individual outing but she's a good outlet for his desire for physical, rough and tumble, play in a way the other dogs (and I!) just can't be.


----------



## CptJack

Have some fresh pictures.














































And this one, which is just neat:


----------



## dagwall

His tail...it's so FLUFFY!


----------



## Tyler_X

thud is such an awesome dog. probably one of my favorite dogs, you have done a great job with him. I love the picture you have of him where he's standing on the log. Molly and Thud are the dynamic duo.


----------



## CptJack

His tail is pretty out there, and I honestly don't think any of the pictures quite capture just how foofy it is. I LOVE IT, though, so much. 

And thanks, Tyler. I'm pretty proud of him. He's not the smartest or easiest of my guys, but we've come a long, long way. I don't even see how much until I take him out alone and realize he's just a really, solid,stable good dog. (Out with Molly he's less good and more 'total nut', but I like that too and that's HANDY).

ETA: Oh, meant to post this one.

This was after the air field where he found a mud puddle and wallowed in it (I forgot my camera card in the car). First second he hit water? Yeah, PLUME of gross leaving him.


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG that tail LOL  also I'm going to be biased and say Thud is my complete favorite out of your crew


----------



## Sandakat

I was going to comment on his tail, too, but the others beat me to it.

Love Thud!


----------



## CptJack

kcomstoc said:


> OMG that tail LOL  also I'm going to be biased and say Thud is my complete favorite out of your crew


Thanks! He's a REALLY good boy, now that he's finally acting like a grown up, at least sometimes.



Sandakat said:


> I was going to comment on his tail, too, but the others beat me to it.
> 
> Love Thud!



Thanks! I think he'd probably love you, too.


----------



## CptJack

Just a few.


----------



## Sandakat

Love Thud! (I may have mentioned that before...) That tail is to die for.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I just love him. And, that tail is to die for.lol


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys.

Yeah, that tail is a giant old plume of gorgeous. And EVERYONE who sees him wants to touch him and love him and tell him he's beautiful, lately. Not so much when he was < 2, but now? Yeah. He actually STOPPED TRAFFIC TODAY. LOL.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

CptJack said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Yeah, that tail is a giant old plume of gorgeous. And EVERYONE who sees him wants to touch him and love him and tell him he's beautiful, lately. Not so much when he was < 2, but now? Yeah. He actually STOPPED TRAFFIC TODAY. LOL.


bahahaha, I love it, and who wouldn't think he was gorgeous? No one. Hopefully.

*cough*wouldbeoneofthosepeople*cough*


----------



## CptJack

So weird for me, still. I mean he's been pretty danged gorgeous for a good year, and looking at pictures I see it. In the moment? He's this big, goofy, awkward mostly still a puppy. People gush over him and the look on my face, I'm sure, is pure confusion.


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> He actually STOPPED TRAFFIC TODAY. LOL.


 That's not surprising  look at him, one time Jake stopped a car


----------



## Canyx

You mention rotties as a breed you admire from afar... I don't KNOW Thud, but from what I read his personality seems fairly rott/big breed that is loyal but challenging and willful to own... Any thoughts on that?


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> You mention rotties as a breed you admire from afar... I don't KNOW Thud, but from what I read his personality seems fairly rott/big breed that is loyal but challenging and willful to own... Any thoughts on that?


I'd agree with that, basically. When I have to describe his personality, I tend to sum it up in saying he's like an extra independent/willful German Shepherd. Thud's personality is a lot like, from what I read, Mrs. Boats' Ocean - and many other rotts I know superficially in real life and online. 

I love Thud. I tear up if I talk about him too much, and it makes my chest hurt. He's probably the best dog I own, or have ever owned or will ever own. He's just a really GOOD dog in every way. He is protective but he's also sensible. He is absolutely mentally and temperamentally stable. He is afraid of absolutely nothing. He is entirely tolerant of absolutely everything, including stuff we have to intercede on his behalf about because he won't (ie: Kylie humping him, all of them shoving their head into his mouth to take his toys/chews, and all 4 other dogs and the cats stealing his food or treats). He has absolute trust in his people, and more heart and capacity for love than any dog I've ever known. He is AMAZING.

He's just also really, really, hard. I mean that as the opposite of soft as well as difficult. Training him is a full body contact sport. The best reward in the world for him is still getting to bite, or body slam people. He's intense, and exuberant in everything he does. He has prey-drive leaking out of his EARS. In order to train him to do anything in the world, you better be UP and you better be ON, and you better be pouring every ounce of energy you have into it. Otherwise, he'll walk and find a game he wants to play and try and engage you in it and barring that he'll play it himself. Basically, your game better be more engaging and fun than what he can find on his own or he isn't playing. He has absolutely no cares at all if you are ticked off at him. He didn't lay down in the house without being crated until he was 18 months old. He didn't stop biting me bloody until around then, either. He'd still rather not settle and I still occasionally get bruises from overly ramped up arm/boob/butt/leg/whatever grabbing.

I'm... not quite entirely sure I'm up for that again. 

If someone offered me a 5 year old rott, though, I'd be there ;-)


----------



## Canyx

Thanks for sharing. That is the sense I got from your posts too, though not as in depth in well formed as what you wrote. He's probably not my ideal type of dog (on paper and all that) but out of all of your crew, I think I would mesh best with Thud. Also, despite the hardships, you must know that you're doing a phenomenal job with him.


----------



## CptJack

Yes and no. 

On one hand I feel like I did okay and doing okay with him means I can do okay with almost any dog. On the other, I have to admit I think somebody who really thrived with that kind of dog and enjoyed him would take him a lot further than I ever will. 

Then again, he's happy and healthy and satisfied and loved, and I'm pretty sure I've snorted at the idea of 'wasting' a dog's potential before, because it's kind of dumb. Not that I really want to do those puppy stages again, but I'm pretty danged content with where we're ending up, in spite of myself. 

So, um. Yeah. Thanks (sincerely).


----------



## CptJack

Found a few pictures of just Thud from yesterday that I wanted to put somewhere. So, well, they're going here. I swear, this dog is turning into something really freaking incredible as he finally matures some - and I mean REALLY incredible. Like I feel like I'm falling in love with him *now* - at almost 3 - far more than I ever did the puppy. 

Anyway small handful of, pictures.


----------



## CptJack

Actually, y'all remember way back about page 6 when I posted this picture and said "I feel like I'm finally seeing the dog he's going to be and it's impressive?"










Yeah, well, I feel like I'm finally seeing that dog - and it is impressive. Goofy, still looking like a puppy, but impressive.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

#1 fan :: Love the Thud ::  ,3


----------



## BellaPup

(((((( *GIANT THUD HUGS HERE* ))))))

:bounce:


----------



## CptJack

Just consider yourself pounced and pinned and licked in the face in response 



PatriciafromCO said:


> #1 fan :: Love the Thud ::  ,3


Thank you!


----------



## BellaPup

CptJack said:


> Just consider yourself pounced and pinned and licked in the face in response
> Thank you!


I'll take it


----------



## CptJack

BellaPup said:


> I'll take it


It's Thud. You don't have a choice.


----------



## CptJack

It has been a WHILE>


















No, that is not how that harness fits. He just dashed out to pee before I finished adjusting.


----------



## cookieface

He looks great in his new harness. <3


----------



## Sandakat

He is a beautiful boy and one of my DF favorites. Thanks for posting some new pictures.


----------



## parapluie

Yay, more Thud!


----------



## CrystalGSD

His name makes me want to repeat it over and over again. Thud. Thud. Thud-thud-thud. lol
He's adorable


----------



## CptJack

CrystalGSD said:


> His name makes me want to repeat it over and over again. Thud. Thud. Thud-thud-thud. lol
> He's adorable


That might have been the soundtrack for his first two years - only with more volume. 

Thanks guys, I love my giant derp. And my Julius Harnesses.


----------



## mudypony

Oh, Thud. I love him. 

He has the most handsome face and the best tail ever.


----------



## Desiree S

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a huge transformation from the ugly duckling puppy pics (sorry) to become such a gorgeous dog!!!! He is simply TOO BEAUTIFUL!!! Huge fan forever!!!


----------



## MastiffGuy

Thud is looking great.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks. He definitely had an ugly duckling stage, but he grew up well. Took a while, but we got there, and he's a good boy.


----------



## glendadogs

Thud looks awesome!


----------



## CptJack

It's been almost a year and a half since I posted pictures here, but. 

Check that tail, these days -



















I mean *SERIOUSLY*.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Your ears must of been burning... Just thinking about starting a post asking about him.... My favorite boy is looking good !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> Your ears must of been burning... Just thinking about starting a post asking about him.... My favorite boy is looking good !!! Thank you !!!


My pleasure. I'm horrible about taking pictures of him - he's just harder than the rest because he requires more active supervision - but he was so overdue and he is such a good, good, boy.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Canyx

Aww, I love Thud! It's great seeing photos of him.

Third picture, I thought "wow, he's smaller than I thought!"
Last picture, "Nevermind, he can fit Kiran's head in his mouth."


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Aww, I love Thud! It's great seeing photos of him.
> 
> Third picture, I thought "wow, he's smaller than I thought!"
> Last picture, "Nevermind, he can fit Kiran's head in his mouth."


LOL, yeah. Perspective is a hell of a thing.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> Aww, I love Thud! It's great seeing photos of him.
> 
> Third picture, I thought "wow, he's smaller than I thought!"
> Last picture, "Nevermind, he can fit Kiran's head in his mouth."


This exactly, on both points. LOL


----------



## ekevide

I love watching these pictures as well


----------

